# Zachary Quinto and partner Miles McMillan are spotted out walking their dogs in NYC - September 27, 2015 (7x)



## Mandalorianer (28 Sep. 2015)

​


----------



## Kadira (7 Dez. 2019)

Vielen Dank für die ZQ Bilder.


----------

